

Walk Faster and Ignore the Roses - yubrew
http://summation.typepad.com/summation/2007/09/walk-faster-and.html

======
run4yourlives
That's horrible advice.

Listen, as much as we all want to get rich and be ultra-productive, none of
our accomplishments are coming with us on that fateful day.

Make sure you enjoy life for enjoyment's sake alone sometime. That doesn't
mean not to work, but it doesn't mean you should only work either.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Agreed.

Look -- you can't succeed unless you're in it the whole way, but you're a
person, not a robot. Unless you balance your life somehow, you won't make the
race. The coder who works a 24-hour day is not necessarily any better than one
who watches a movie and codes for one hour. That's the crazy thing about this
business. You have to make sure your brain is as tuned up as possible. Running
fast is never going to get you as far as running smart.

